# [May 25, 2013] March Against monsanto!!!! stop genetically modified (poison) crops (worldwide)



## notlateforsuppa (May 10, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ah7h2ApbBPnpdGhOMElaSVg1QUQtRlJQWm1FaUZISlE&toomany=true

copy paste for info on locations and times

Also online march going on check out March Against monsanto facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/events/147274678766425/


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 10, 2013)

Marching against anything you don't like usually accomplishes nothing. Take down the infrastructure or go home.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 10, 2013)

It's a good way to get the word out and show that there are people who actually care that they are being drip fed poison!!!


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 10, 2013)

3rdEyeVision said:


> Marching against anything you don't like usually accomplishes nothing. Take down the infrastructure or go home.


the illuminati propaganda all over your pic says that your prob. on here to dis-inform.


----------



## thapoet (May 10, 2013)

aside from the illuminati propaganda on his pic, he is right... marchingmwill never have success. "hey boss, the masses are protesting again" "OH NO!!! THEY'RE MARCHING!!!! WE HAVE TO SHUT DOWN NOW!!!" sorry, but until people confront the elotist nwo, including the gmo eugenics machines with force, they will not stop.... now, if ur usingmthis marchmas a means to lauch an offensive, i'm in... if its just to cry about what people already know and don't seem to care about, i'll pass.... thats just reality.... the people with money are not phased by us peasant folk unless we start physicallyntear them down....


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 10, 2013)

Thats your opinion then stay home or whatever


----------



## thapoet (May 10, 2013)

hey notlate, i am far from being the problem... you dont know me, and you def don't know what i have done... i speak my opinion because i can... and i will... that is why i said what i said on this public forum. do yourself a favor, before you ridicule someone who offers knowledge and expresses a purpose for your cause, think about it. you hurt your cause when you push aside the wisdom of those who jave gone farther in causes such as yours than you can imagine. now, if you go back and read what i have typed, and just think about it, you will understand what i said as truth. other than that, go ahead with your pacifist marches, and keep thinking that tptb are paying attention to you. keep believing that because a few kids are marching to help usher others for the cause will make them consider caving. keep thinking the power of the msm will push aside the soros and the koch and their money and power to join you. rather, they will criminalize you, and guess what, those that you are trying to reach oit to, will follow the msm like the sheep they are. i implore you to consider the great revolutions of the world, and ask yourself, did marching and verbal protests EVER bring about a significant change in government? no... not even the famed civil rights activists brought about the change you seek. all they did was add voter numbers to an aggressive political party which led us to where we are today. nay, revolutionsnare written in blood, and that is the nasty truth you have to face. because crying about it, and bowing down when they beat you for crying will get you nowhere.... now, unlike you, i offer my fellow man respect whether they deserve it or not. the least you can do is offer the same. take care. anything else u have to say to me, pm me, instead of trying to be the big dog on the block. cuz quite honestly, you really do not have any idea man.... good luck and i hope your march unleashes fear in the powers that be....


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 11, 2013)

My avatar is a photo of an artist that was taken for the Human Be-In event in 1967. It has NOTHING to do with the Illuminati whatsoever. The term Illuminati is something that is used everywhere all over the internet and for that reason I generally don't use it because it gets associated with people like Alex Jones who is CIA and is fucking nuts. But the fact of the matter is that there is a global elite of royal families that successfully dominated and prospered on this planet and still do today. It's not a conspiracy it's a fact. It's been this way for a long time dude. In our modern day society protesting by holding a sign being peaceful or not, smashing windows, whatever accomplishes nothing. It ends up with the same old scenario. Pigs come out in riot gear and fuck people up and sure people out there see what's going on and if they don't get their information from the news they hear the other points of view but what do the people that watch this shit do about it? Most of the time nothing. The most they will do is agree with the ones going against the corporation or person and have discussions about it but they go right back to turning their cheeks and working to make a living. It's how it always goes. Only the ones that take it to extreme measures accomplish things but even then it usually ends up with a life sentence or death penalty along with the brainwashed public being fed that the person is a "terrorist". So go ahead dude, go march and yell and scream and bang on monsanto's windows and doors and be romantically in love with your illusion that you're accomplishing something and see what happens. The police will be waiting to handcuff you and take you right off to jail and all the head hanchos working at Monsanto will be laughing at your foolish and typical attempt to "give them a message". They know what they're doing and they know people don't like it but they're protected in many many ways. Except of course from high powered explosives or assasinations. So no, I'm not CIA and I'm not spreading "mis-information" as you put it. I'm telling you the reality of the State. Keep coming back with immature assumptions in your statements and me and poet here will keep coming back with logic. Enough said.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2013)

okay, okay... everyone calm down. this is waaay off topic. StP supports all kinds of political action against the state, and this is a completely valid use of the events board. whether you disagree with it or not is for another thread. please keep this thread to discussion of the event itself, not your personal politics.

also, try to be nicer to new people on the board.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 13, 2013)

I'm calm as can be man. No one is saying this dude is not using the events board validly we simply shared our opinion and he snapped back with dumb ass juvenile statements and assumptions. We never treated this dude bad from the get go he was just asking for a rebuttle by being a dumb ass.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2013)

In my opinion I think you're both being slightly over aggressive about the situation, and all I'm calling for is for everyone to politely tone it down a notch. Thanks


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 13, 2013)

The only way this will be solved is if we meet up and do a group hug. Until then it's rage.


----------

